# Back from vacation! wish i never left!



## terracolson (Mar 23, 2010)

Back from the overwhelming southern California! I will so NEVER live there again!

My sister is better, the leopard tortoise i checked out was in horrible shape, pyramiding wise and have no vitamins since he was 6 years old and he is 9 now, outside all alone, with no caretaker. I went to get him and then she changed her mind, she is moving him into her new apt! I cant even go there. I offered her money for him, and she said no! She put her dog down because he couldnt go to the apt, so she couldn't lose another animal! If i didn't have such a strong christian upbringing, i would have stole that tortoise and never thought twice. I got a cell phone pic of it..






___________________________

Well if you know me, i love to grow grass flats, and i always have sprouts growing!. 


I came home to all of my plants and flowers dead!! After some water and lots of prayer for them, a few survived the drought!! I neglected to tell my husband he has to water them... My fault for assuming he would water the plants beside the sink he did the dishes in.

My out door tortoises were really dehydrated and even my leopards are showing signs of dehydration! 

I have to torts with shut eyes! After a good soak in vitamin water, eye drops and some extra love they seem better.


I so missed you guys! Sorry I couldnt visit anyone, My sisters kids were sick and my son came home sick, we also drove back in a very poor condition ford escape, with a bad sway bar, bad tire rod and the (sp) barrings were out.. how it did not over heat and lock up? Angles had to be over that thing. When i got it home i had it inspected to see about buying it off my sister and i was told there is no way i drove it 500 miles! He said it was in such bad shape it didn't lock up! yikes!!

Well i am home, Thank God for a safe arrival!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like 'someone' up there was watching out for you. Good to have you back.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 23, 2010)

What a terrible story! I am glad you made it back safe, especially since I know the Grapevine and how fast people drive it and just how dangerous it is...


----------



## terracolson (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 23, 2010)

glad to see you made a safe trip back. 
curious... what does his poops look like?


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome Back, Missed You XD

Glad Your Safe x


----------



## terryo (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome back Terra...good thing that wasn't a paid vacation...you'd be so sad. All your guys will be back to normal now that "MOM" is home.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome back Terra, you were missed!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 23, 2010)

You were living life in the fast lane, girl! 

Glad to have you back where you belong. 

How very heartwrenching that must have been to leave that special needs tort behind. I hope your sister manages to improve his care so he can have some quality of life. 

What happened to the Sulcata she had?


----------



## TortieGal (Mar 23, 2010)

Very glad you made it home safe. Very sad for the dog.


----------



## grogansilver (Mar 30, 2010)

can you tell me why does a tortis pyramid like that, just wondering?


terracolson said:


> Back from the overwhelming southern California! I will so NEVER live there again!
> 
> My sister is better, the leopard tortoise i checked out was in horrible shape, pyramiding wise and have no vitamins since he was 6 years old and he is 9 now, outside all alone, with no caretaker. I went to get him and then she changed her mind, she is moving him into her new apt! I cant even go there. I offered her money for him, and she said no! She put her dog down because he couldnt go to the apt, so she couldn't lose another animal! If i didn't have such a strong christian upbringing, i would have stole that tortoise and never thought twice. I got a cell phone pic of it..
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 31, 2010)

Generally thought to be caused by a lack of humidity when they are young and growing fast...other factors include improper diet, lack of exercise, and inadequate warmth.


----------



## terracolson (Mar 31, 2010)

That one is 9 years old, been outside 24/7 in a acre yard, grazzing only, no calcium since it was 6 years old. 
She let it hibernate... basicly left it outside under the mulberry bush with 5 inches of snow.

The other 2 died!

She has no clue, oh but she thinks she does since she has raise 3 of them, yeah well 2 died!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 1, 2010)

Whoa, I just realized I posted #12 here way on the wrong thead! Somewhere there is a person asking what causes pyramiding...

And I hardly think the question has gone unanswered, even it I missed the boat by a mile! 

Terra, it's all your fault.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 1, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Whoa, I just realized I posted #12 here way on the wrong thead! Somewhere there is a person asking what causes pyramiding...
> 
> And I hardly think the question has gone unanswered, even it I missed the boat by a mile!
> 
> Terra, it's all your fault.




i dont get it. post #11, that was his question.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 1, 2010)

Fine its all my fault.. but Cory is right.. it does flow.. So you could have got away with it.. or you really messed up with post #12.

Its way to early for me... my head is starting to hurt.. I am unable to be funny right now.. ouch.. need coffee


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 1, 2010)

Stephanie: You did good, kiddo. He asked the question in post #11 way at the beginning of the post before all the pictures.


----------



## sammi (Apr 1, 2010)

Ugh..shes moving into an apartment with a leopard tortoise like that? Have you ever referred her to this forum? Maybe some e-mails of correct care would make her open her eyes...


----------



## terracolson (Apr 1, 2010)

Trust me, this person is a Know it all! I dont want to even tell her about it....


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 1, 2010)

Is she directly related to your mother-in-law?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 1, 2010)

haha... I wish my memory was as good as yours


----------

